# VZW Signal Strength is HORRIBLE!



## natgear2510 (Aug 16, 2011)

I absolutely love my Verizon Galaxy SIII but the signal sucks. This is perfect in every aspect except for making phone calls. Well, Samsung/Verizon, that is kind of important when making a phone. I have swapped radios, ran different ROMS, reprovisioned my SIM card, etc. We currently own two of these phones so it's not just a BAD apple! We live in an area that is still currently 3G & I am constantly dropping calls left & right. I also cannot make calls in areas that were no problem with several Droid X's that I owned prior. I guess my only option for now is to switch back to the trusty Droid X & hope things improve in the future! Shrug! #@witsend!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Mine is good, and I came from a gnex

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kinjo28 (Jul 22, 2011)

Me to on both accounts. Its the only down fall of this phone. Moto has the best antennas. Samsung not so much.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## natgear2510 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have read that the phones 4g radio performs better than 3g radio. I am not sure of there is another for "Voice" but that is where my problem is. I live 15 miles from my office. I can't talk 14 of the 15 miles with the Galaxy S3. I repeatedly drop calls or search for service! My Droid X never EVER had a problem anywhere throughout the entire route!!! If I compare signal strength where both phones have a fairly decent signal they read about the same. It has wore me out hoping it would get better with PRL or radio update. I have parked the S3 for now & back to Droid X! Hopefully a FIX will come soon. I can use the S3 for a great everything but a PHONE!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## zakth (Jan 10, 2012)

I have no problem at all with signal.

Sent from my SGH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

This conversation sounds all to familiar to me as well & is the 1 & only reason I finally packed my bags & moved out of verizon, I loved the available phones & plans, but I had, had enough of the stress of wondering evertime I would make a call how much I would be cutting out, & dont get me started on the data drops, being it was my only phone & having to go for a drive to were I could hope to get a good enough signal when I had to make important calls, I was fed up & figured it couldnt get any worse with a dif carrier...& it was the best darn decision I have ever made, I dont travel very far all that much & locally I knew USCC reigned supreme & since they had the SGS III it was a win win situation...so far, not a single dropped call (or even cutting out that I know of) no data drops, I honestly had no idea a cell phone could work this good...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Kinjo28 said:


> Me to on both accounts. Its the only down fall of this phone. Moto has the best antennas. Samsung not so much.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Except Samsung didn't make them or have much of anything to do with the radio stack/radio hardware, unlike say the Nexus. All basically on Qualcomm and it's the same stuff that's in phones like HTC's One X or any other phone with a Snapdragon S4. Cellular communication wise, the S3 is more like a typical HTC phone than it is a Sammy one. HTC can only wish they could buy the Super AMOLED screens though


----------



## noober (Jan 2, 2012)

Mine works better than the Gnex and Bionic i had previous. Strong and fast. I stay in Houston with a good 4g signal.

Move to a 4g areae


----------



## Stevez48 (Oct 9, 2011)

I have been curious about this relative to the GNex... My GNex drops data all the time, and was hoping that it was better in the GSIII.... seems to be a mixed bag of results. by in large though, from what I have read, it seems to perform better overall, relative to signal...


----------



## CDuke619 (Dec 22, 2011)

Just came from the gnex and I didn't realize how horrible the gnex radios were. So much better signal with the gs3 and no more data drops. I used to think it was the network until now

Sent from my Verizon Galaxy SIII


----------



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

Same here. Terrible 3G performance, terrible call quality when in 3G areas. 4G no problems at all.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

It sounds like y'all having some PRL issues, have you tried contacting VZ and requesting a 'hybrid' PRL , depending on your area (if you live in a former Alltel area) you may need a hybrid prl. I'm in Phoenix, AZ, and my life with the G-Nex was horrible, get my S3 and everything is in reverse.


----------

